# Taking Motorhome to the Isle of Wight



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Just booked for next week on the IOW, tried using Tesco vouchers but Wightlink said it was too late so booked Red Funnel instead & threw the vouchers away. 
Can't decide if I should take the bikes (small foldups and very hard on hills) buy a bus rover ticket or drive around in the van? 
What is parking & visiting attractions like there, do they have the prolific hight barriers there like the mainland or is everywhere easily accessible (I have the truckers SatNav so can avoid unsuitable roads although my MH is only5.25m long by 2.13 wide) 
Going to the Old Barn site near Sandown. 

Barry


----------



## kayhanna (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi Barry
We have just returned from the isle of wight, we never found any height barriers, We visited a few attractions such as the Gods hill Model village which had plenty parking, also the Needles which was great parking and a lovely day out. We visited the Robin Hill Centre as we took the grandchildren and no problem parking there. Everywhere on the island is easily accessible although some roads are more like small lanes. Sandown and shanklin have plenty of shops.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for your input, I will avoid the small lanes (unless I can persuade the wife to drive, bugger she just looked over my shoulder & said no way so I will miss out the small lanes) shame it could have been fun.

Barry


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> Thanks for your input, I will avoid the small lanes (unless I can persuade the wife to drive, bugger she just looked over my shoulder & said no way so I will miss out the small lanes) shame it could have been fun.
> 
> Barry


Just be aware that some of the main roads are not much wider than country lanes. If you want to go to the Needles you could park at Yarmouth and take the Breezer bus service which goes from Yarmouth to the Needles via Freshwater Bay and the direct route back. You can get off at any stop and get back on when your ready, the service is half hourly and cost us £5 each a few weeks back.
The details of the Breezer and other bus services on the Island are here;
http://www.islandbuses.info/ottours.shtml


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Can we use our Bus Passes over there?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

wackywyco said:


> Can we use our Bus Passes over there?


Yes if it was issued by an English authority. 

http://www.iwight.com/home/latest_news/concessionary_fares/default.asp


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

rayc said:


> wackywyco said:
> 
> 
> > Can we use our Bus Passes over there?
> ...


To add: The Bus Pass can be used for scheduled services but not neccesarily on the special Breezer round robin excursions etc.


----------

